# LG Viewty (KU990) security



## Philip alan w (Oct 1, 2009)

how do i get the security code for my LG KU990 because i have forgotton my password


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Please review our rules again:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

We can't help with lost passwords questions. Suggest you check with the place that got it from.

BG

Post is closed.

BG


----------

